
Show HN: HonestRepair.net Open-Source Cloud Storage - zelon88
https://honestrepair.net
======
zelon88
So I made an open-source Cloud PaaS like ownCloud, but with file conversions,
OCR, and a bunch of other stuff. To help "sell" this free software, I've fired
up some in-house servers (fast as hell by my standards) to test/demonstrate
the platform.

The side-effect is free unlimited Cloud storage. Go easy on me, as I still
have parts on-order to bring me to full capacity.

Feedback would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
brudgers
The list of software used by Honest Repair says "proprietary", but it looks
like the Github repos are GPL3. I was confused. It might be helpful to link to
the Github from the main page. Also adding some diagrams showing how it all
works so people can configure it on their own hardware.

Good luck.

